# AuSable/Oscoda Reports?



## wackoangler (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll be up there with my dad Saturday evening and Sunday, we won't be at high banks either, but we will be roaming around downstream from there.


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Will be up by 11AM Friday. Give me a PM. Maybe we can have an Oakland County MS outing.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

We'll be up there around 8 or 9pm tomorrow.We're going to go the the pier for a little while tomorrow night if the weathers decent and we'll be somewhere below HB Saturday morning.
If you see a guy in Wetland camo waders with a 10yr old that's probably me  Hope to run into some of you, we'll be out all day Saturday.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm still stuck in texas, but i'll be there in spirit, catch a few for me guys.

steve


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i'm still stuck in texas, but i'll be there in spirit, catch a few for me guys.
> 
> steve


This weekend I'll be there in spirit as well. Long story short; Year after year my buddies and I plan a week long trip, usually coinsides with turkey season, around the "lucky" ones that draw a permit. My time there usually consists of two long weekends totaling 6 to 8 of a possible 10 days, but this year ended up a wee bit different. The wifes traveling to our niece's in Florida this weekend for her wedding shower, along with her sisters who would usually watch our daughter, as well my daughter has a b-day party to attend this Saturday. So, in short; To ensure that this will be one of the all time greatest weekends at the HB's area (dam to mouth) I am staying home to spend some quality time with my little one and start on few things off the "to-do" list that never seems to end!


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

if anyone see's a black F150 ( 2000) along the parking areas.......honk or stop on down we will be wooping it up, or if ya would like some company stop on down we will be having a ball slammin steel got word from a drift skipper he and a client slammed well over 20 yesterday......to those who cant make it..... will be thinking about ya.......


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

around 4:00. Will be @ cabins around 8:00 Dam Store at 6:00 am Sat. Here we go!!!  Can anyone say Paul Bunyan Ale!!!!!


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

sounds like a go!!!!!!!!
wont step foot in the dam store but will be in the lot lill before 6 am on sat.....picking up my buddy at 630 this afternoon be staying at my place in Tawas and heading to Oscoda from there in the AM

:help: :SHOCKED: :woohoo1:


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Frog...that's funny that you won't go in there either. A lot of people won't. I have had our cabins up there since '79 and Bob Lammi and his family(owners) have always been great to me but I know a lot of people who can't stand them. Kinda weird


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

It is just the way I have been treated in the past by them ...I think his name is Mike, Kinda round stocky guy.......wont even let my customes stop there now.... I do all my buying at welmans or at my buddys place n Tawas........lost a great place when ruthies burned....had an account with them nice ppl.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

That A-hole was fired a while ago, boy it has been awhile for ya huh :lol:


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be standing in the rain with the rest of you. With any luck my bro Maxemus will see some new stretches of river with me, he still needs a sub @ work.

If you see a guy with GS brown neoprenes and a tan and green-billed Washington apple cap on it's me. Hope to bump into somebody.

One of the elder, wiser guys on this site asked me a couples years ago:

"Would you rather read the news, or be the news?"

That gets me in the brown Oldsmobile everytime.

screamin' drags,
Hemish


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

bigmac said:


> That A-hole was fired a while ago, boy it has been awhile for ya huh :lol:



yep and it runs deep too, still wont go in there, i would guess that I have pulled thousands out of that place by spending my hard earned $ elseware... got to go where they treat ya good 

like these lill dudes they crack me up


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

Hemish said:


> I'll be standing in the rain with the rest of you. With any luck my bro Maxemus will see some new stretches of river with me, he still needs a sub @ work.
> 
> If you see a guy with GS brown neoprenes and a tan and green-billed Washington apple cap on it's me. Hope to bump into somebody.
> 
> ...



you are more than welcome to come and bum around with us the more the merrier and a great time should be had in the rain !!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm heading out in about 15min. I don't care if it rains or not.I rained last year when I was at Tippy, alot of guys took off and I ended up landing 12 :yikes: 
I don't expect that this year,but I didn't expect it last year either :lol: No matter what I'd rather be on the river in the rain than at work! See ya on the river!


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks F-Poo,
I'll keep an eye out for the black F150.
Hemish


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I am heading up there with my brother tomorrow also. I have a grey F150 FX4 w/ a slide in camper and hyde drift boat. 



If ya see us, give us a shoot. We can trade the secretes of the day. We probably will have an extra spot on the boat too. 



Good luck all.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't give us a shoot! A shout...I meant a shout. (laughing)


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I do not want anything to do with anything anyone is secreting. If you have some fresh Steelhead spawn you don't want, and there is nothing secreted on it, I might go for that. 

Good luck, all.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

can,t wait to hear your reports... yes i'm stuck working  :sad:


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

other site reported some good fishin--- anyone confirm?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

had a banner day on saturday...for the good and bad.....first the good
hooked 21 steelies, water was low from last week, clear too lots of chrome on the gravle and holes both freash and drop backs....now the bad....landed none.....lost everyone I hooked.
excuses run from snags to bad line, bad hook ups ( lined) to 2 huge huge jumpers , they must have been close to 17/18 lbs ....and now for the bad bad part....somew low life stole my 7/8 wt cabelas fly rod and ross big game rod from across from the dam......I planned on using my noodle rod for a while and switch to the fly rod for chuck and duck......well some low life desided they could walk off with it, so I was stuck using my beater noodle rod.....had 3 friends with me who did almost as well on the hooking part and they got thier limmit....well such is life ,didnt let a low life ruin my day, but like I posted Thief if you can read and read this.... I hope nothing but bad luck and pain comes your way and what comes round goes round and when it does.....think of me I told ya so


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

FP, Sorry to hear about you being a victim of some low life scum. But, glad to here you had "some" success with the fish. It sure beats just casting and drifting with little else going on in between! 21 on! Wow! Are you sure a few of those weren't suckers? They've been in there pretty thick lately.

Two of my buddy's I fished with last week returned late Wednesday (4/27) pm and stayed til Saturday pm, They called me (cell phone) several times thanking me for not showing up!  In short, the weather was great, they caught several steelhead each day. They even got a couple of 'eyes off the pier at the mouth on Thursday evening! They attributed all their success to me having to stay home! :lol:


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

yep positive no suckers out of the 21...I saw all but 6 of them (suckers dont head shake) heck I even had a few within 3 ft of dry land.....just is not my year on the big sandy....a few weeks ago on our first anual father son neighbor kids trip I lost 3 full fly box's ( look up in the lost and found section) down from the high banks round 500 flys I am guessing......I am still sore (fingers on rod hand) no steelhead fights like here in Michigan, got a walleye tournament this weekend I am going to see if I can get out of....the way the steelies are comming we will have them in the river thru the better part of june......


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

hopefully that scum bag doesn't know how to fly fish and puts a hook in his eye socket, it festers and he dies in agony. Was up Thursday late PM - Sat AM. A few fish on and lost, nice spawned out chromer landed. HB was a joke, didn't even bother.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

F poop- you wernt fishing across from the dam when you hooked all them fish I would of seen you I was there all day sat ended up hooking 2 and landing one I also hooked into a sucker with a silver lamprey atached to it my father has it in our little pond out front I dont know what he is tinking. The one I landed was first cast at 5:30 am I seen only about 8 landedall day that was on both sides of the river. On sunday I seen a father and son fishing and they thought they had a steely every time they hooked a sucker that wasnt you was it? 

This is by far the worst year for steelies in the Au sable what is up with that I havent seen any limits cought what do you all think about the fish numbers this year?

Fpoop Im sorry to hear about your stuff stolen. last summer I has my $300 fly rod and my vest with all them flies and gear stolen out of the back of the truck down in west virgina that bumed me out still to this day. I also had a camera with pics of fish I had cought on my fly rod and one was a walleye.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Chrome -this is the slowest year I have seen on the Ausable in the 9 years I have been fishing it. Maybe my timing has been off, but I have holes that have always produced in the past that I got skunked on this year, and I have been up at least once a month since December. Oh well, Bass opener in 4 weeks, Musky opener in 5 weeks, Sturgeon opener in 2 months, duck opener...............


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

got to the spot across from the dam round 10 ish..hooked 8 down from the high banks and then moved to the point across from the dam...got the rest there....do you recall seeing the guy with the floresent orange fly line on the rod ? that was my buddy...got his limmit there at the point, the other guy with us was a short fat bald guy looking like a cammo easter egg..lol
me I was in a tan/brown coat.... i rember seeing the kid in the red coat with his dad calling out fish on everytime he had a sucker on....my rod was by the pole there on the bank.......as for the numbers of fish it is just getting good with the little rain we have had sofar this year the fish are just slowly comming in...this is going to be one of those years when you can get good numbers of fish untill june..... PM'd you


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

yeah fpoop your right about that father and son in red that was them I was to consontrated on hooking fish to notice you you must of been in that masive crowd wading out on that point I was closer to that dead log sticking out in the water. I do remember a guy hooking a few and losing them that might of been you?


krull thats right the weather is getting better and we have all year to catch all them types of fish. All I have to do is get plates for my boat trailer and new tires and im ready. My choice of fish I target the most are walleye, but cant forget about them bass thats most fun. Im ready


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

ahh the grace of god log I call it that is a great spot....


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess I don't have alot to compare to as far as years of fishing steel but I lost two huge leapers and some lined fish, 0-6. Good times and no rain, even though it was forecasted. Got two big suckers and plenty o' plants. saw a huge sturgeon too :yikes: . Awesome day trip.

I looked for a black F150 but I was down from the HB. Saw a near fight across the way, pretty hilarious, too much drinkin' and not enugh thinkin'.

I'll be up again, I have a suspiscion it ain't over.


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

we were there and then moved when it got too crowded....went to a spot across from the dam........was looking to hook up with some poster from here...it is a long way from being over for sure....where did ya see the sturgon at ?


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

OK who's comming up to do the deed this weekend ? going to be a great weekend


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Was up at 11am last Friday. Fished the afternoon down from HB. Hooked up with two on flies before 8PM. Took a three hour nap and hit the same hole with bobber and jig from 12AM-3AM. Landed 3, lost count of hookups. This year the river is showing the least amt. of fish that I have seen in over 30 years of fishing it. Could the problem relate to Cormorants? They have only been around in any serious #'s for about that long and everyone is really just now catching on to the damage they can do to the smolts.

Of course I will be up again on Friday. This time with the boat after eyes at the mouth.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

F-Poo,

Sturgeon was just down from the HB. I netted one for a guy about 7 yrs ago up at the dam with my brother. He netted the head I had the tail, it was over 4 feet long, amazing fish.

Never thought bobber/jig would be any good after they head for the gravel? Guess if any are hiding in the holes it'd work?

Won't be heading up for a couple weeks at least, but hope to.

Hem


----------



## Frogpoop (Mar 6, 2004)

Had a change of plans, going to have a lill surprise party for some one I havent met but sure am looking forward to meeting wont be heading up this weekend rather heading over to KZOO area with a few biker friends,they are some low lifes LOL then with some luck maybe up for the day on sunday if things go well


----------



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

This method has worked well for me especially in the middle of the night in the holes behind any bed. For whatever reason it seems 90% of the fish that fall for it are males. Hooksets on the drift can sometimes be a challenge depending on the hole. The first half of the drift the bale is closed. The second half I flip open the bale and let the line go across my index finger, if a fish takes I flip the bale closed with the same finger and set the hook. the time it takes to set the bale results in alot of lost fish. If anyone has a better method I would be happy to hear about it.


----------

